# Swamp Loggers Canceled



## Sterff

Here is the official new's if any of you guys are interested. Kind of sad...

Goodson's All Terrain Logging, Inc. Official Fan Forum &bull; View topic - Swamp Loggers will NOT be renewed with Discovery Channel


----------



## mimilkman1

dammit


----------



## Sal C

The one show that was decent about logging (othr then that one in canada with the sawdust boys)


----------



## c5rulz

That's too bad. 

Seemed pretty realistic regarding the logging. :msp_thumbup: I could do without the truckers though.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Sterff

Im getting angry at DC. I guess the show didn't have enough swearing or drama.


----------



## jrr344

That is bad, it was actually the only realistic logging show and I liked watching it.


----------



## Gologit

That's a shame. I liked watching how they did stuff down there. It's way different from what we do out here and I thought it was the best out of all the logging shows.


----------



## Farm Boy

Without all the cameras in the way, they'll probably make more money too. I enjoyed the show, oh what I could do with a feller-buncher


----------



## jrr344

Farm Boy said:


> Without all the cameras in the way, they'll probably make more money too. I enjoyed the show, oh what I could do with a feller-buncher



I wonder how much they make being on them shows, seems like the first season of all these reality shows they are driving old trucks and old machinery, then by the second season they have all new trucks and buying new machines.


----------



## banshee67

From the sounds of it God himself cancelled the show?
They sure God even has cable.. ?


----------



## Dennis Gauge

The Discovery money was probably keeping the business afloat during the economic downturn more than anything.

For the record, Bobby only "bought" ONE new piece of equipment through the run of the show. That was a bogey skidder, and I'm not even sure he kept that because the bogey skidder they were using in the last season looks just as clapped out as the old one.

All the other equipment he bought was used.

The only person that got a new truck through the run was Joy.

Bobby and Justin have been driving shiny new pickups right from Day 1...

For all the crying poverty that Bobby does, he sure has a nice house on a nice piece of property.


----------



## Dons kids

Great show, seemed like for the most part a down to earth crew and owner. They must not have had enough fights and their language wasn't bad enough for today's reality show. I will miss it.


----------



## banshee67

Dennis Gauge said:


> For all the crying poverty that Bobby does, he sure has a nice house on a nice piece of property.




I think thats more hype for the show than it is reality. 
They'd always say they "need" 100 loads.. then a few seasons later he mentioned that 75 loads was the break even mark.. when for the first season or 2 it seemed like 100 was the break even mark the way they made it look.

Either way, im sure he worked hard for that nice piece of property and house.
They also seem like great people, him, his family and the whole crew just really seem like genuinely honest, nice caring people (except that old truck driver who would show up on weekends and steal loads).


----------



## Jkebxjunke

one thing .. Bobby is a 4th generation logger... which means they have been in business for many many years... I am sure in the past they had good times which allowed them to have a nice house. but it really doesn't look extravagant. 

now did anyone see the axmen episode where Dave went to Gabes house to pick up some money ( and Gabes mustang) ? looks like he had a rather nice house too... but you know what.. he is the owner and boss... so what he can spend his money how he wants.


----------



## GRTimberCO

jrr344 said:


> I wonder how much they make being on them shows, seems like the first season of all these reality shows they are driving old trucks and old machinery, then by the second season they have all new trucks and buying new machines.




The word is $12,000 an episode to Goodson Logging. That's 4th hand gossip from Bobby I guess.


----------



## c5rulz

GRTimberCO said:


> The word is $12,000 an episode to Goodson Logging. That's 4th hand gossip from Bobby I guess.



Well if that is true, then it makes sense why so many of these "reality" shows are being put on the air. That is 1-5% of what a normal TV show costs to produce. In this case of Swamp Loggers it's money well spent, Ax men, not so much.


----------



## Grace Tree

Here's a link to the Discovery Channel contact page if you'd like to voice your opinion. 
Phil
Contact : Discovery Communications


----------



## Sterff

Small Wood said:


> Here's a link to the Discovery Channel contact page if you'd like to voice your opinion.
> Phil
> Contact : Discovery Communications



Just did that. Thanks


----------



## Oldtimer

It's too bad, but the reality of it is if you saw one episode, you saw all of them...I think that's why it is going away.
It IS sad that there's 3 pawn shop shows, 4 storage unit snipe shows, and a show about cupcakes that remain on the air..


----------



## bigcat

GRTimberCO said:


> The word is $12,000 an episode to Goodson Logging. That's 4th hand gossip from Bobby I guess.



No wonder he is crying about how much everything costs,he is getting paid through a beanblower.


----------



## banshee67

Oldtimer said:


> It's too bad, but the reality of it is if you saw one episode, you saw all of them...I think that's why it is going away.



that pretty much sums it up in my opinion 
i mean how many different things can go on during a day of running machines in a swamp?
they tried their best with the 'we're gona go broke this week' drama
barbeque events
truckers arguing amongst themselves
rain
drama with corbit 
health issues
something breaking every episode
new machinery expos
rain
etc


only so much they can use to fill a 40 min time slot


----------



## gink595

Well that Farking blows. I watched all of them on netflix and was looking forward to the new seasons. i can't get into the other ones, just to much hype BS and all the fake deadlines drama. It was interesting watching the skidders in the swamps. They always cancel the good shows


----------



## Dalmatian90

> It's too bad, but the reality of it is if you saw one episode, you saw all of them...I think that's why it is going away.



Old's got it pretty right on that.

I liked the show, but they could've covered it soup to nuts in a single six episode run!

I'd love to see something like a six episode series on horse logging in hardwoods. Not sure what else is out there, we've gotten pulpwood, pacific northwest, and idiots in wetsuits covered already.


----------



## tawilson

Dalmatian90 said:


> Old's got it pretty right on that.
> 
> I liked the show, but they could've covered it soup to nuts in a single six episode run!
> 
> I'd love to see something like a six episode series on horse logging in hardwoods. Not sure what else is out there, we've gotten pulpwood, pacific northwest, and idiots in wetsuits covered already.


I've lost track of them all but I remember seeing a couple shows about horse logging a few years ago. Maybe someone out there who still has a functioning memory can provide details.


----------



## Dennis Gauge

There was a horse logging crew that appeared twice on Discovery.

First time was on Dirty Jobs.

Second time was on a mini series Extreme Loggers. I think they got two episodes dedicated to them, and they pretty much showed the whole shebang. 

Really nothing there to make a series from unless the mules stand up on their hind legs and sing show tunes.


----------



## tallfir

Thats a shame, seemed like a good bunch of people. Must not of had enough negative attitudes.


----------



## D&B Mack

I loved Swamp Loggers, never missed an episode, even if it was a re-run.

However,

If a beautiful steam locomotive comes through town, a few people may talk about it. But if an average Norfolk Southern freight train comes through and wrecks, the whole town talks about it. And that is what we have here. Look at the thread lengths between Ax Men and Swamp Loggers. 

My hobby is shooting. Look at those shows, the "train wreck" series are the ones that keep on going. The factually correct shows are here and gone in no time.


----------



## D&B Mack

All of last season's episodes are now on On Demand on Comcast. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## DanManofStihl

Dennis Gauge said:


> The Discovery money was probably keeping the business afloat during the economic downturn more than anything.
> 
> For the record, Bobby only "bought" ONE new piece of equipment through the run of the show. That was a bogey skidder, and I'm not even sure he kept that because the bogey skidder they were using in the last season looks just as clapped out as the old one.
> 
> All the other equipment he bought was used.
> 
> The only person that got a new truck through the run was Joy.
> 
> Bobby and Justin have been driving shiny new pickups right from Day 1...
> 
> For all the crying poverty that Bobby does, he sure has a nice house on a nice piece of property.


'

He got a couple of new pieces of equipment he bought the bogey skidder new and there towards the end of the run he bought a brand new 4wd custom service truck . Joy didn't get a new truck she got Ejs truck when he quit. When the show first started Bobby was driving a 2000ish Charcoal ford power stroke and now he has a 08+ white powerstroke.


----------



## D&B Mack

I'm pretty sure some of the episodes that are on ON DEMAND did not air on TV here.


----------



## csx7006

D&B Mack said:


> I loved Swamp Loggers, never missed an episode, even if it was a re-run.
> 
> However,
> 
> If a beautiful steam locomotive comes through town, a few people may talk about it. But if an average Norfolk Southern freight train comes through and wrecks, the whole town talks about it. And that is what we have here. Look at the thread lengths between Ax Men and Swamp Loggers.
> 
> My hobby is shooting. Look at those shows, the "train wreck" series are the ones that keep on going. The factually correct shows are here and gone in no time.



Yep but its CSX instead of NS that wrecks


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Sterff said:


> Im getting angry at DC. I guess the show didn't have enough swearing or drama.



Yeah, it's funny they can run that silly chopper show a thousand times a day but they can't show Swamp Loggers.


----------



## headleyj

What I liked about Swamp Loggers is I could watch it with my 5yo son without worry of seeing cussing, throwing a fit or literally fists flying. I joined their fan forum years ago and have seen each episode. My son even wanted a "Monster Truck Skidder" "like Bobby's" he said...so we made him one out of his toys.

I wrote Discovery several times, no response. I truly hope another network picks the show up soon. It showed what; hard work is, pressures owning a business puts on you, happens to a small company when the economy turns south, etc. REAL LIFE STRUGGLES I guess you could say.

I will sorely miss that show but will still wear my Goodson "Tree Hugger" shirt with pride :cool2:


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Bobby and his family appeared to be good Christian people, I'm sure they were the number 1 target of the network for cancellation. Had they fought, drank, cussed, and acted like idiots they would still be on the air.


----------



## Fedaburger

My wife calls us dorks and tree huggers. Lol maybe we are and maybe were not. I'd like to think of us as hard workin simple minded people that enjoy the company of other hard working simple minded people. I enjoy the silence of a forest! If that's wierd then I'm a nut job. The younger generations are not simple minded and that's who the t.v's are focused on. I haven't seen the show but sounds like a good one.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Fedaburger said:


> My wife calls us dorks and tree huggers. Lol maybe we are and maybe were not. I'd like to think of us as hard workin simple minded people that enjoy the company of other hard working simple minded people. I enjoy the silence of a forest! If that's wierd then I'm a nut job. The younger generations are not simple minded and that's who the t.v's are focused on. I haven't seen the show but sounds like a good one.



It used to be....


----------



## total_green

Sterff said:


> Here is the official new's if any of you guys are interested. Kind of sad...
> 
> Goodson's All Terrain Logging, Inc. Official Fan Forum &bull; View topic - Swamp Loggers will NOT be renewed with Discovery Channel



the only time i get to catch such great shows be it axmen swamp loggers etc is via the web as i am in scotland,hope they find something else along the same work line :msp_sad:


----------



## a. palmer jr.

total_green said:


> the only time i get to catch such great shows be it axmen swamp loggers etc is via the web as i am in scotland,hope they find something else along the same work line :msp_sad:



We don't get it either here in the States. Maybe next winter someone will feel sorry for us. You can look at it this way, at least you have that beautiful countryside to look at!


----------



## shokidq

total_green said:


> the only time i get to catch such great shows be it axmen swamp loggers etc is via the web as i am in scotland,hope they find something else along the same work line :msp_sad:



Wednesday night 10pm on history channel for UK viewers, maybe the next show will be tree planting it is a growth industry after all.

as to showing everything in a 6 episode season they managed to drag deadliest catch for how many seasons now just introduce drugs, swearing backstabbing antics and you have a hit show.
I'd go for an international show demonstrating different countries tactics to log similar ground, could be interesting.


----------



## Marc

Bummed to hear about this. It was my second favorite logging show next to the single season "Heli Loggers" that ran on TLC a few years back.

If only someone could do a show mostly around cutting and didn't involve Thom Beers I'd be happy. Probably wouldn't make enough money.

I really liked Heli Loggers. Can't even get it on DVD. Hopefully it'll be online somewhere, sometime.


----------



## D&B Mack

Marc said:


> Bummed to hear about this. It was my second favorite logging show next to the single season "Heli Loggers" that ran on TLC a few years back.
> 
> If only someone could do a show mostly around cutting and didn't involve Thom Beers I'd be happy. Probably wouldn't make enough money.
> 
> I really liked Heli Loggers. Can't even get it on DVD. Hopefully it'll be online somewhere, sometime.



There are two left on Amazon in the UK. 

$18 shipped to my place.


----------



## dinosaur50

*Bobby is a great guy very nice i got 2 meet him at expo richmond 2012*

Bobby is a great guy very nice i got 2 meet him at expo richmond 2012.


----------



## dinosaur50

dinosaur50 said:


> Bobby is a great guy very nice i got 2 meet him at expo richmond 2012.



me with bobby goodson form expo richmond 2012.


----------



## Charlie H

Maybe some day they will be back on it was a good show


----------



## Quickhorse

Yeah, I really hope they come back on some other channel. I think that stupid Weed show took their place . . . I watched a couple episodes . . . stupid is all I can say . . . bunch of California hippies and money hungry criminals. 

I watched Swamp Loggers b/c my kids could watch it with me and the fact that they drove powerstrokes and has George W stickers on them! Bamo probably cancelled them . . . I wouldn't put it past that monkey . . .


----------



## Icehouse

You mean King Pinocchio.


----------



## 4x4American

icehouse said:


> You mean King Pinocchio.



haha yup, just as it says on the cover of the latest american hunter issue, "King Pinocchio"


----------



## Mike-M

Netflix has season 3 now


----------



## JakeG

Can't believe how long ago the show was cancelled. The dvr still records every episode that comes on. I thoroughly enjoy it and hope to see its return in the future! This was one of the few shows that never added drama for the sake of adding drama.


----------



## mainewoods

No drama-no fighting among each other- no beeping out words A sure fire way to kill a show. People don't want clean-respectable -honest reality programs . There has to be anger - hate- fighting - fake acting and lots and lots of swearing. I was saddened to hear it but not surprised.


----------



## Mike-M

I just watched the first few episodes of season 3. Im pretty unimpressed with the level of bs this round. Everybodys sick or in the hospital too much. Who cares about that? I just wanna see trucks try to get through the mud, and those big ass skidders hes got.


----------



## Jarh73

Reviving an old thread. 

I only got into Swamp Loggers last year and again in the last couple of weeks. Only watched about 6 episodes. 

The best thing about it was it was actual reality TV not contrived TV like most so called reality TV. 

Most reality TV relies on all there fake dead lines and everything has to be done at a stupidly fast pace it's so fake. 

A lot of the car shows they can't even edit the sequence of events in the right order! You often see the car finished in paint and think; hang on they haven't even painted it yet. Or the buy an old car on a Friday and it has to be ready for a buyer the next day. Miraculously it's had all the rust cut out, painted inside and out different engine put in and then a minor drama threatens the dead line!

I guess I'll just quietly enjoy the rest of swamp logging. 

Cheers

Justin


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Had an opportunity to sit down with Bobby and his grandsons last fall. I was helping Sawmandave do an antique saw demonstration with a logging Expo in Selma, NC. After two days of Expo Bobby wandered over and picked through some of our stuff. He talked of old days of carrying a saw in the swamp and such. Super nice guy.. really couldn't ask for a better guy to sit on the tail gate with for an hour. Someone finally asked about the show and he didn't want to say much about it other than he was talking to another network... but he wasn't sure how it'd go. He didn't seem bothered by it and we didn't press it. He enjoyed showing his grandsons the old magnesium and two man saws. What you saw on TV... that's Bobby and his whole crew... dang good people.


----------



## KYLogger

Makes me happy to hear it! I really liked that show.


----------



## walter e

Sterff said:


> Here is the official new's if any of you guys are interested. Kind of sad...
> 
> Goodson's All Terrain Logging, Inc. Official Fan Forum &bull; View topic - Swamp Loggers will NOT be renewed with Discovery Channel


I know that this is an old thread. I talked to Mr. Goodson in Boonville ny several years ago about the show. He was the one who cancelled. The network wanted more drama and conflict. He wouldn,'t work that way.


----------



## KiwiBro

It or something like it is back July 17 or thereabouts. A few different people. A few you'll recognise from their YouTube channels.


----------



## MP321

walter e said:


> I know that this is an old thread. I talked to Mr. Goodson in Boonville ny several years ago about the show. He was the one who cancelled. The network wanted more drama and conflict. He wouldn,'t work that way.


 - always looking for drama. Shameful


----------



## Riverguard

Glad this Swamp Loggers show was on so Americans could see just how they kill a cypress swamp, that will never ever, be a cypress tupelo swamp again.


----------



## Jhenderson

Riverguard said:


> Glad this Swamp Loggers show was on so Americans could see just how they kill a cypress swamp, that will never ever, be a cypress tupelo swamp again.



If you want to control something you need to own it. I guess you should have bought it. Then they couldn’t have cut it.


----------



## Huskybill

Bobby and his crew are a class act. No real drama all work and getter done frame of mind. The other shows there’s plenty of drama. I’d rather watch Bobby and his crew.


----------



## TonyK

He and his crew are on YouTube.


----------



## turnkey4099

They are back on the air. Channel 283 on Direct TV.


----------

